# Purses



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 14, 2009)

Are you bringing your purse to the exam? Are you cleaning it out before the exam of everything except what you will need that day?

(or for those who have been there done that, what did you do?)

I'm debating. I am loathe to lock it in the car because my life is in the purse. I'm thinking I may just take the necessities for my two day trip and stick it in my movie purse and just bring that. I may lock that in the car and put my wallet in the suitcase I'll be using for all my books.

As you can see, I'm an over thinker and over preparer. I'm sure the testing agency must think I'm nuts with the questions I've emailed them. For instance, I can bring my cell phone in with me if I turn it off and hand it to a proctor the second I get there. (I was going to be dropped off for the exam, but my mom backed out)


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 14, 2009)

I just brought a mini wallet, enough for drivers license, credit card and a few dollars.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 14, 2009)

That's a fantastic idea. I wasn't sure what to do because I do need my credit cards and such because I'm staying at a hotel the night before.


----------



## klk (Apr 14, 2009)

I am having a hard time recalling exactly what I did, but I think I took a backpack filled with the non-book stuff like snacks, medicines, calculators, spare batteries, etc. I used the front pocket of the backpack as my "purse" and transfered anything that I needed from my purse into the backpack (including my wallet).

Whatever you do, make sure you remember where you put your wallet. One of my friends misplaced her wallet (which had her ID) so she almost wasn't allowed to take the test. Luckily, she found it in time to be admitted to the exam room.

I have a habit of stashing important items in a special place and then forgetting where that special place was. It might be good to not stray too far from your standard routine. No need to cause additional stress because you thought you had stashed your wallet in one pocket of the suitcase when it is actually in a different pocket, or you decided to put it in your coat pocket, etc.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 15, 2009)

I might be the weirdo here, but I don't carry a purse. OK, occasionally I carry a clutch when I'm dressed up and have no pockets. Most of the time, I have a wallet and a cell phone in my back pockets; keys and other stuff in front pockets. I used to carry a purse, but it was a hassle. I decided I wanted the freedom of not having to say, "Let me get my purse and I'll be ready to go."

Is that weird? I specifically look for clothes that have pockets. Even some of my nice dresses have pockets - at least I can put a car key and a license and credit card in a dress pocket. I do not own any pants without pockets. Even all my skirts (when I used to wear skirt suits to work) had pockets.

I know I'm not really responding to the original thread question. Hope you don't mind me sharing my outlook.


----------



## frazil (Apr 15, 2009)

I think I just took it with me. I had a backpack so I probably put it in there, but I don't think I emptied it out.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 15, 2009)

I didn't even risk taking my wallet into the room. I just had my ID and admission slip with me. I put my wallet in the center console of my car.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 15, 2009)

Mary ~ I was very anti-purse for years. I didn't start carrying one till I was in my late 20's. Now I can't live without it.

klk ~ That is me too. My Grandma In Law made me a hat and scarf this past Christmas. I put it somewhere so I wouldn't forget it for my ski trip and ended up not being able to find it at all for the trip. So very good point.

frazil ~ My concern with that is my purse is overflowing with papers. Loose papers. I don't want to get kicked out of the exam if one of them goes astray.

wil ~ You weren't concerned with someone breaking into your car and leaving you stranded??


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 15, 2009)

GulfCoastCivil said:


> wil ~ You weren't concerned with someone breaking into your car and leaving you stranded??


He's from the Louisville area...they don't lock doors and they keep their keys in their cars down there.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 15, 2009)

GulfCoastCivil said:


> wil ~ You weren't concerned with someone breaking into your car and leaving you stranded??


I have never had a car broken into (knock on synthetic wood), and the parking lot at the expo center where I took the exam was patrolled by rent-a-cops. I felt relatively comfortable leaving my wallet in there. I guess it helped that I was taking the exam in my home town, so if push came to shove, I could call my friends or family to come pick me up.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Apr 15, 2009)

I left everything (except my wallet and keys) locked in the car. I drove a pretty crappy car that NO ONE would want to break into, so I wasn't worried.

If you're going to take your purse, I would definitely clear out any loose papers.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 15, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> I left everything (except my wallet and keys) locked in the car. I drove a pretty crappy car that NO ONE would want to break into, so I wasn't worried.


My car was broken into years and years ago. I had felt the same way about that car. It had a $5 radio in it and was a junker car (but I LOVED it). And yep, someone broke in and stole the radio along with a bunch of random not valuable stuff. Mixed tapes, a jar of glitter, a dirty towel, etc. Luckily they were nice enough to unsnap the stereo wires rather than cut them so replacing the radio was easy. However, replacing the busted window cost more than all the stolen stuff combined. *sigh* I miss that Sentra.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 15, 2009)

GulfCoastCivil said:


> And yep, someone broke in and stole the radio along with a bunch of random not valuable stuff. Mixed tapes, a jar of glitter, *a dirty towel*, etc.


They thought it was a Shamwow! They were easily confused by imitators.

I just got rid of a Sentra. Can't say that I miss it a bit. It did get good mileage, though!


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 15, 2009)

Why doesn't anyone talk about "man purses" anymore?

We can have bags full of our stuff too, right???

I am trying to be serious here. :true:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 15, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> Why doesn't anyone talk about "man purses" anymore?


IT'S EUROPEAN!


----------



## bph (Apr 15, 2009)

In a previous topic about the PE exam in Maryland (about a month ago), Baltimore Joe posted the following about the Maryland PE exam last October;

"...OK and the craziest one of all - we were not allowed to have our wallets with us during the exam. Everyone had to leave them in the car. I’m not sure why this was done. When I took the FE in April there were no wallet restrictions."

So maybe people who take it in Maryland want to keep that in mind.

BPH


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 15, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> IT'S EUROPEAN!


Atleast one person got the reference.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 15, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> Atleast one person got the reference.


My husband has a man purse, but he calls it a satchel. It's really awesome though, it says old school on the front and has a picture of a young homer on it.

http://images-cdn01.associatedcontent.com/...3/300_12203.jpg


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 15, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> Why doesn't anyone talk about "man purses" anymore?


Ah, the "murse". Similar to the "manziere", aka the "bro".

For the record, I do not use any of these projects.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 15, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Ah, the "murse". Similar to the "manziere", aka the "bro".
> 
> For the record, I do not use any of these projects.



I was reluctant to use the word murse because it can also mean Male Nurse.


----------



## Tiffani (Apr 16, 2009)

I would bring just the essentials into the room and leave the rest in the car. If you have a bag/suitcase or whatever you are putting your books in, have a section to put other things in. Keep your id/personal cards/money in your pocket. Have a small change purse if you want to get something from out of the vending machine(if applicable).

I wouldn't bring any more stuff then I would need into the room. You do not have but so much space where you are sitting in the exam at the table. Drinks had to be put on the floor and not on the table when taking the exam.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 16, 2009)

GulfCoastCivil said:


> My husband has a man purse, but he calls it a satchel. It's really awesome though, it says old school on the front and has a picture of a young homer on it.
> http://images-cdn01.associatedcontent.com/...3/300_12203.jpg


Awesome! lusone:


----------



## PE-ness (Apr 16, 2009)

Just make sure I'm not in your purse. That could be awkward.


----------



## jillnova (Apr 20, 2009)

Tiffani said:


> I would bring just the essentials into the room and leave the rest in the car. If you have a bag/suitcase or whatever you are putting your books in, have a section to put other things in. Keep your id/personal cards/money in your pocket. Have a small change purse if you want to get something from out of the vending machine(if applicable).
> I wouldn't bring any more stuff then I would need into the room. You do not have but so much space where you are sitting in the exam at the table. Drinks had to be put on the floor and not on the table when taking the exam.


I agree. Left the purse in the trunk of my car. I put all my necessaries (ID, letter, calculators, change, car keys) in a ziploc bag and stuffed that into the luggage with all my references.

I can't believe how many times the proctors announced "if you have &lt;forbidden item X&gt; please turn it in to the head proctor - and each time PEOPLE GOT UP TO HAND OVER MORE JUNK. Did they miss the announcement the first time? Forget to read the admittance letter? :screwloose: Still trying to figure that out. Although the multiple announcements worked - the proctor said this was the first time in many years (Minnesota Oct 2008) where no one was kicked out during the exam for having banned materials.


----------

